# Cylindrical Sock Knitting Machines (CSM)



## smde (Apr 22, 2013)

Cylindrical sock machines have been used continuously for more than 100 years to make quality socks for a variety of yarns and fiber material.
The machines are made of metal, are hand operated and have two kinds of needles (knitting needles and ribber needles) the knitting needles , create the knit stitch and the ribber needles create the purl stitch. 

Is anyone interested in this topic? There are some local groups forming


----------



## MB from Georgia (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes I am interested in the Sock Knitting Machines. I have one, but never have used it.


----------



## twistedbarn (Nov 12, 2011)

HI I have a machine and we have a group that meet once a month at my yarn barn (Twisted Barn) at Rocky Mtn. House, Alberta and we make socks to fingerless gloves. Thanks Shirley


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

I do not have one but would love to get one but can't afford the steep price to buy one.


----------



## MB from Georgia (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you, but I think I'm too far away. Please post pictures of some of your work. I will enjoy seeing them.
I'm in Florida.


----------



## KathyLu (Apr 21, 2013)

I wish I had one. Sigh.....


----------



## smde (Apr 22, 2013)

What kind is it ? There are several different brands, etc. 
There are loads of videos on youtube about how to use them - They are very interesting and useful . 
Are you interested in learning how to make socks for your self and your family. 
Once you learn to use them - you can easily make a pair of socks in about an hour or so (takes a while before you can do that though  
I am enjoying the learning challenge . My goal is to be able to make a pair under 2 hours (complete without blemishes , etc).


----------



## smde (Apr 22, 2013)

Sounds fun . 
Alberta is not too far from here (out west terms) - maybe - in the future 
can schedule a stop in your yarn barn . 
Cheers


----------



## smde (Apr 22, 2013)

I understand about the price. 
They can be kinda steep - but they are an investment - and if you consider that you will be no longer be buying socks - but making them instead .....


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi:
Sounds interesting. I have a Creelman "Money Maker" sock knitting machine that spent many years out in a barn before I got my hands on it.


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

I can't seem to find any in my area which is southwestern Vermont.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes I am interested. I have one and have used it to make a few pair. It is not difficult to use, but does take practice.


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

I am 'very' interested in the sock knitting machines. I don't own one and have been looking to buy one for yrs.
Do you or anyone know of one for sale? I am a knit. machine owner of four machines so am familar with them.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Here in Laconia, NH we have a mill where they demonstrate the knitting machines for socks. I understand it was a factory for making stockings. Very interesting. If your ever out this way you could take a tour and we could go out for lunch. LOL


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, I have two Legare 400's.
Rhonda


----------



## Melanne (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes I am interested in this topic. I have one along with knitting machines, sewing machines, surgers, and quilting machine and my head is always in a spin as to which way to go first. When I give up trying to decide I go to one of my two spinning wheels and think about it. I have heard say you can't have to many toys but I am begaining to think twice about that. LOL


----------



## MB from Georgia (Mar 23, 2011)

EBAY has a CMS listed for $333.00


----------



## MB from Georgia (Mar 23, 2011)

EBAY has a cms advertised for $333.00


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

I am interested. Thanks


----------



## MB from Georgia (Mar 23, 2011)

You are welcome


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

Rhoda - are you willing to sell one of your sock knitter machines? If so, please advise.
Rosalie Courtney


----------



## Gearhart (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes i have 2 one is a auto knitter and one is a gearhart most sock machines are close too a hundred years old 
My wife has 7 flat bed knitting machines so i thought i would get into the old ones for something to do and they are far more simple to operate 
My auto knitter came out of a old barn and it looks like it was never used it even has the paper work that came with it


----------



## mdatyon (Apr 19, 2013)

I am interested. I have an Auto Knitter. I am trying to figure it out. I have a video set, I just learn better in person. I am in Helena Montana


----------



## contraryml (Aug 31, 2011)

I have one and would enjoy talking about it I am south of Kansas city


----------



## Linda S (Sep 28, 2011)

I have 3 sock knitting machines. I have made hundreds of pairs to sell at my guild show each year. It has definitely made money for me. I have flat bed machines as well, so the sock machine wasn't hard to learn. I don't use the ribber
(which is the hard part to learn) as I and many of my customers have neuropathy and don't want ribbing to constrict their feet. This makes knitting a sock with a hem top take me about 15 minutes! I kitchener the toes while I watch TV, so I don't really count that time.
I would love to be part of a sock machine discussion! I have taught several friends to use their machines, and am glad to help beginners learn.
Linda in Indiana


----------



## mdatyon (Apr 19, 2013)

YEA!!! Come to Montana and Show me! :-D


----------



## Shirl03 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a machine that I am just cleaning up. I have purchased new ribber needles and am studying the manuals to find out the best sock to make for a womans medium sized foot. I only have one cylinder, an eighty needle sized.

I love old machinery, its usually of a quality not seen today.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

I just bought a CSM on ebay and am eager to get started. Would love to hear more.


----------



## Gearhart (Mar 27, 2013)

What kind did you buy ???Karzie


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Yes I'm very interested in this topic. I just ordered a Gearhart
sock knitting machine and am learning on a machine a friend loaned me until mine is built. I've much to learn so this topic will be wonderful for me.
Thanks,
Jeanne


----------



## jimyarm (Jan 22, 2011)

Would you please post the names of the You-Tube directions for us. Tnx, Mya


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

I would love a sock machine and have been looking for one for years. Can't afford a new one and there dont seem to be any second hand ones in New Zealand. Sometimes I hate living here lol


----------



## Linda S (Sep 28, 2011)

Caninebat said:


> I would love a sock machine and have been looking for one for years. Can't afford a new one and there dont seem to be any second hand ones in New Zealand. Sometimes I hate living here lol


Auto Knitters are being made right where you live!! Go to :
www.autoknitter.com
Jacquie Grant makes the New Zealand Auto Knitter or NZAK. She makes them in beautiful colors out of aluminum. Check it out - you might even be able to buy a previously owned one to get a better price. I would love to live in New Zealand - so beautiful! Good Luck! Linda in Indiana


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

thank you i will check this out


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Circular Sock Machines are lots and lots of fun. They have a learning curve, but well worth the effort. I have 4 at the moment and would love to have more. They are an addiction. Each of my machines have a different size cylinder on it and I use each one for different things. I am a CSM instructor and pattern designer for the CSM. I love all my machines. I have 2 Legare 400's, 1 1924 Gearhart and a Canadian Auto Knitter. There is a convention in July in Williamsburg, Va. The registration form is on CSMSA web site. Just google it and you should find it. I just finished demostrating at the Smokey Mountain Fiber Festival this past weekend and didn't stop 'crankin' for 3 days. It seem like there weren't many or any of these machines in the South so this Tennessee girl is doing something new that they haven't seen. I do both types of socks regular hung hem and ribbed.
I would love to have a discussion group on Knitting Paradise that is for these machines. More and more people are purchasing them and I think they need a place to go and ask questions that is not a yahoo group. I know there are many people on Knitting Paradise that have the machines. I make around 200 to 300 pairs a year and love doing it.
Madonna
Crankin' Mad


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

jimyarm said:


> Would you please post the names of the You-Tube directions for us. Tnx, Mya


Just type in Circular Sock Machine, Sock Machine and Erlbacher Gearhart in the search menu. These should get you started.
Madonna
Crankin' Mad


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

MB from Georgia said:


> Yes I am interested in the Sock Knitting Machines. I have one, but never have used it.


I here that so often. Many times we meet as a group in Woodstock, Ga to crank. It would be nice to have you come.
Madonna


----------



## Linda S (Sep 28, 2011)

There is a convention in July in Williamsburg, Va. The registration form is on CSMSA web site. Just google it and you should find it. 

Oh! I thought the CSMSA dissolved and was no more! I heard there wasn't enough interest - - ?? So are they back??
Linda in Indiana


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

Considering, I went to bed late last night after fiddling around with DPs for hours. I gave up and figured out the magic loop method...backwards since I'm a lefty. I would like to know more about machine knitting in general. I'll be reading your machine knitting section from now on. Thanks for the info, Kate


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I would love one of these machines...but don't use what I have so in reality I probably should't..but one of these days I just may.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Oh! I thought the CSMSA dissolved and was no more! I heard there wasn't enough interest - - ?? So are they back??
Linda in Indiana[/quote]

Linda
CSMSA is no more, but they are having a type of convention this year. It is because it was already setup and members of the group decided to have it. Now I can't say about future conventions, but I do know that there is one in VA this year. I will be teaching at it.
Madonna


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Grammykt said:


> Considering, I went to bed late last night after fiddling around with DPs for hours. I gave up and figured out the magic loop method...backwards since I'm a lefty. I would like to know more about machine knitting in general. I'll be reading your machine knitting section from now on. Thanks for the info, Kate


Kate
I understand. I don't think DPs would ever be part of my lifestyle. So much to do and so little time. Many, many people love to handknit, I just don't seem to have the time so I chose machine knitting for my avenue of expression. I can make a ribbed sock, 1x1, 3x1 on my machine in 20 minutes and a hung hem sock in 10 minutes. All I need is to sew up the toe of the sock. To me I would rather do that than use the DPs. I know many handknit socks all the time... my hat is off to you. I would give up in ten minutes and that would be it.
Madonna


----------



## Shirl03 (Feb 22, 2013)

My 'new to me' machine only has an 80 needle cylinder. Does anyone have any tips on making a medium size ladies sock please? I tried plain stocking stitch and it is far too wide.

I have a ribber but don't think i'm ready to tackle that yet lol!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi:
You can make smaller size socks on your 80 needle cylinder. Instead of using all needles, use less, however the catch is you will have a seam up the back or the side however you do it. Knit back and forth instead of around and around. This is how kids' socks were made because there were no cylinders made for their size--that I know of. I've even made socks this way on a flatbed knitting machine, turned heel and all. One thing to consider, if you're makeing these socks is to make a right and a left so that the seam is on the inside of both. Oh, and write out the pattern as you go, so you don't have to think about it next time you try this exercise. Good luck!!


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

MadsWeb said:


> Kate
> I understand. I don't think DPs would ever be part of my lifestyle. So much to do and so little time. Many, many people love to handknit, I just don't seem to have the time so I chose machine knitting for my avenue of expression. I can make a ribbed sock, 1x1, 3x1 on my machine in 20 minutes and a hung hem sock in 10 minutes. All I need is to sew up the toe of the sock. To me I would rather do that than use the DPs. I know many handknit socks all the time... my hat is off to you. I would give up in ten minutes and that would be it.
> Madonna


Thank you for your response  do you know where one would find a machine that would knit socks? Online the are very expensive. Kate
Pm if you have any ideas...thanks


----------



## Shirl03 (Feb 22, 2013)

Daisy Mae said:


> Hi:
> You can make smaller size socks on your 80 needle cylinder. Instead of using all needles, use less, however the catch is you will have a seam up the back or the side however you do it. Knit back and forth instead of around and around. This is how kids' socks were made because there were no cylinders made for their size--that I know of. I've even made socks this way on a flatbed knitting machine, turned heel and all. One thing to consider, if you're makeing these socks is to make a right and a left so that the seam is on the inside of both. Oh, and write out the pattern as you go, so you don't have to think about it next time you try this exercise. Good luck!!


Thank you! This would be a fun way to make socks for my Grandson too!
I do believe its possible (just about) to tighten the tension and do a full ribbed sock for a womans medium. Once i've got my machine cleaned and working I shall give it a go.

They are such fascinating machines. I enjoy tinkering with old machinery!


----------



## MB from Georgia (Mar 23, 2011)

When will the group be in Stockbridge Ga.? I could probably arrange to be in Ga. at that time. Since I need to go back a couple of times anyway.
One of my problems is I don't have a good place to set up my machine. is there a special table for it?


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Shirl,
Have you tried a mock rib on your 80 cylinder? If I don't true-rib the top of the foot on my 72 cylinder, I remove every 4th needle across the top and it makes a nice ladies sock. I would imagine it wouldn't be much different on an 80. Worth a try! 
That said....give your ribber a shot!! You'll never turn back!
=)
Julie 


Shirl03 said:


> My 'new to me' machine only has an 80 needle cylinder. Does anyone have any tips on making a medium size ladies sock please? I tried plain stocking stitch and it is far too wide.
> 
> I have a ribber but don't think i'm ready to tackle that yet lol!


----------



## Shirl03 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Julie 

Yes I am going to try a mock rib first. I think they look very attractive actually. I do wish I had a 72 or even a 60 cylinder.

The ribber?... now that is one scary thought... maybe one day lol!


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Shirl03 said:


> Thanks Julie
> 
> Yes I am going to try a mock rib first. I think they look very attractive actually. I do wish I had a 72 or even a 60 cylinder.
> 
> The ribber?... now that is one scary thought... maybe one day lol!


My regular socks are always made on the 72 cylinder. I make sure the tension is as small as it can be by knitting a sample with the heel spring on (you usually use the heel spring when making a heel and toe). I set my tension by turning the knob to a higher tension until the stitches ride up on the needles then I decrease the tension 1 or 2 knotches/clicks so that it will knit easily. To me this is the best tension for the sock. 
If you remove everyother needle the sock will be smaller, but the feel will be coarse on your foot. Taking out every third or fourth needle will also decrease the size. I have also used a thin lycra with a yarn to make it tighter. It does help to decrease the size.
Madonna


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

MB from Georgia said:


> When will the group be in Stockbridge Ga.? I could probably arrange to be in Ga. at that time. Since I need to go back a couple of times anyway.
> One of my problems is I don't have a good place to set up my machine. is there a special table for it?


Right now there is no meeting scheduled in Woodstock, Ga. There is so much going on in the CSM world that I am not sure when. I do know that there are several people that live in Florida that have CSMs. I can think of one in Pensacola and one in Gulf Shores, Ala. 
Madonna


----------



## Shirl03 (Feb 22, 2013)

MadsWeb said:


> My regular socks are always made on the 72 cylinder. I make sure the tension is as small as it can be by knitting a sample with the heel spring on (you usually use the heel spring when making a heel and toe). I set my tension by turning the knob to a higher tension until the stitches ride up on the needles then I decrease the tension 1 or 2 knotches/clicks so that it will knit easily. To me this is the best tension for the sock.
> If you remove everyother needle the sock will be smaller, but the feel will be coarse on your foot. Taking out every third or fourth needle will also decrease the size. I have also used a thin lycra with a yarn to make it tighter. It does help to decrease the size.
> Madonna


Very useful info, thank you Madonna.
Just so i'm understanding everything, you do take the heel spring off when knitting the actual sock and only put it on for the heel and toe?
I have actually thought about using a lycra or elastic thread but wondered whether it would be too difficult to control the tension.
It is interesting that you favour a 72 cylinder... mine is only 8 stitches more, so it shouldn't be THAT difficult.


----------



## Shirl03 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm loving this thread.... but I wish it had some pictures of lovely socks!!


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Shirley
Yes, remove heel spring when doing the sock. I set the tension with the heel spring because it is hard to do heel and toe if yarn is to tight to knit with. Ask me how I know. I use a very thin lycra and wrap it once around my yarn mast topper. Try it to see how your machine likes it or if you have it too tight. I use lycra with acrylic and cotton socks due to lack of memory in these type of yarns. It is a try and learn for your machine. All of mine will knit with it. Yes, there is only 8 needles difference. It is experience and many goofs that makes you better. I have made many, many, many....etc goofs. Just learn from your mistakes and go on. The great thing about these machines are they you can unravel it and try again.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Here is picture of some socks and my Santa Buddy Scarf. 
He is my design that I did on the Sock machine.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-56728-2.html


----------



## Shirl03 (Feb 22, 2013)

OMG that scarf is amazing!!

Love the socks too, I hope to be able to show my own one day.

I can imagine wearing such a cool scarf at Christmas, I bet you got loads of comments!


----------



## Shirl03 (Feb 22, 2013)

MadsWeb said:


> Shirley
> Yes, remove heel spring when doing the sock. I set the tension with the heel spring because it is hard to do heel and toe if yarn is to tight to knit with. Ask me how I know. I use a very thin lycra and wrap it once around my yarn mast topper. Try it to see how your machine likes it or if you have it too tight. I use lycra with acrylic and cotton socks due to lack of memory in these type of yarns. It is a try and learn for your machine. All of mine will knit with it. Yes, there is only 8 needles difference. It is experience and many goofs that makes you better. I have made many, many, many....etc goofs. Just learn from your mistakes and go on. The great thing about these machines are they you can unravel it and try again.


Thanks again 
I'm trying to look closely at the socks but my screen is quite dark. Is that mock rib with a 4-1 rib down the front? Its a lovely design and just the kind of look i'm after.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Shirl03 said:


> Thanks again
> I'm trying to look closely at the socks but my screen is quite dark. Is that mock rib with a 4-1 rib down the front? Its a lovely design and just the kind of look i'm after.


No, it is 1x1 ribbed, 3x1 ribbed using the ribber. No mock in those socks. LOL
It could be done in mock ribbed, many people do that, but these are the real ribbed. I love doing them and once the ribber is set right then no problem. Right now I am doing the mock 1x1 and mock 3x1 on Ragg Wool socks then felting them. The Ragg Wool is too heavy and coarse to rib on my machines.


----------



## catdog531 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi I also live here in Vermont. I also would love to get a sock knitting machine. Do you know where to get one.


----------



## Shirl03 (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh I see, well they are beautiful!

I do hope that my machine will behave and I can make my own socks. My ribber needles have arrived but I haven't located any cylinder needles yet in this country to fit my machine. I may not need them, I shall know more once the needles I have are cleaned.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

catdog531 said:


> Hi I also live here in Vermont. I also would love to get a sock knitting machine. Do you know where to get one.


Many of the machines that are purchased in US come from Canada and some in the Northern States can be found. Finding a working machine is the main problem for the older machines. There is a new machine maker in the US called the Erlbacher Gearhart Co. Of course the problem is that the price keeps going up and many people on ebay or selling machines with mixed parts. I was watching a Gearhart on ebay that had an Auto Knitter ribber with it. That just won't work as for as I know. There are a few people who sell working older machines, but they cost.
Madonna


----------



## Linda S (Sep 28, 2011)

For anyone close to Nashville, Indiana, PeeWee Erlbacher will be here this weekend at the Nashville Public library with his Gearhart machine to demonstrate at the yearly Crank-In. It is a lovely machine, and cranks very smoothly. For those who will be at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival, three women will be demonstrating his machine there.


----------



## Linda S (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry - I should have specified the dates for the Nashville IN Crank-in:
Friday April 26 ,27, 28th, 2013. It is a yearly event around this time, so if you don't make it this year - maybe next year?


----------



## KathyLu (Apr 21, 2013)

I just ordered an Erlbacher Gearhart.... I am so excited. Now to order yarn. What should I start with?


----------



## Melanne (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a CSM but never heard of the heel spring. Please help me out by telling me what it is. Thanks


----------



## Shirl03 (Feb 22, 2013)

Its that little curly bit of metal on the yarn stand that you engage to take up slack yarn whilst doing the heel and toe.

Kathy i'm so excited for you, do show us pics when it arrives!


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

KathyLu said:


> I just ordered an Erlbacher Gearhart.... I am so excited. Now to order yarn. What should I start with?


Kathy
Sorry I have been offline for a day. LOL
Get some regular sock yarn. Start with something not to expensive, wool blend. Deborah Norville yarn is a good first yarn to practice with. There are many others but this will be the one that you practice heels and tubes with. 
Madonna


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Melanne said:


> I have a CSM but never heard of the heel spring. Please help me out by telling me what it is. Thanks


Melanne
It depends on the machine on what it looks like, but it is either a wire or a thin metal rod on top of the yarn mast with either a hook or curly end. When the machine is threaded correctly, it puts tension on the yarn so that when you move back and forth (flat knitting or heels and toes) it pulls the yarn up. It helps put tension on the yarn so that there are no loops at the end of each starting row. It also helps when doing this type of flat knitting to help the needles knit off the stitches. Is that clear as mud?
Mad


----------



## KathyLu (Apr 21, 2013)

I will post pictures. I just happen to have lots of Deborah Norvilles yarn. I am picking Pearl up on the 8th. What do you think of the name? Just trying it out.


----------



## Melanne (Aug 22, 2011)

That was very clear to me. Mine has it and I just use it all the time making heels or not. Thanks for the help


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

KathyLu said:


> I will post pictures. I just happen to have lots of Deborah Norvilles yarn. I am picking Pearl up on the 8th. What do you think of the name? Just trying it out.


Kathy
You sound like me with naming your machines. I usually don't name mine until I have knitted with them. The 'Black Widow' was my first. Black on the outside and red in the center and then of course I thought she was going to kill me. Second was Spike. When I reached down to get him out of the box, one needle had been left in so of course I got stuck. Third, Sharpey is the diva of making women's sock. She was named after the girl from "High School Musical" that my daughter was watching a lot then. She was a diva in the show and my Sharpey is the diva to me. My last one has been the hardest to name. I have called her many things but nothing has stayed. Maybe I should change it to a boy because it does all my Ragg Wool socks. Ragg wool is a tough yarn to knit. It is a Gearhart. How about Butch, because it has made over 200 pairs of Ragg Wool socks and will knit just about any type of yarn. Any ideas?
Madonna


----------



## Linda S (Sep 28, 2011)

My first Legare sock machine was named by my husband - when he saw how big and heavy it was he said - "it's a Crankenstein monster!"
My second Creelman Improved Moneymaker machine came with a dinner table heel fork engraved with the name "Arnold". So that one is named "Arnold Schwartzencranker". I have a third machine that is a Franz and Pope - very petite, ornate and delicate, with gold trim and a fancy yarn mast. Her name is Blanche - after Blanche in "A Streetcar named Desire". I guess whatever you name your machine is fun!


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Linda S said:


> My first Legare sock machine was named by my husband - when he saw how big and heavy it was he said - "it's a Crankenstein monster!"
> My second Creelman Improved Moneymaker machine came with a dinner table heel fork engraved with the name "Arnold". So that one is named "Arnold Schwartzencranker". I have a third machine that is a Franz and Pope - very petite, ornate and delicate, with gold trim and a fancy yarn mast. Her name is Blanche - after Blanche in "A Streetcar named Desire". I guess whatever you name your machine is fun!


Linda
I thought of 'Arnold', too. LOL They are so big that Arnold fits them. The Gearhart is smaller so I may have to go with "Rocky."
Madonna


----------



## KathyLu (Apr 21, 2013)

I got my Erl on Friday. I drove to Cape Girardeau and picked her up. What a wonderful time I had. They are the most wonderful family. I was even given lessons by Jamie. She is Great. I just finished my first socks. 
I am so excited.


----------



## catdog531 (Apr 25, 2013)

HOW MUCH WAS IT? I JUST LOVE YOUR SOCK!


----------



## Gearhart (Mar 27, 2013)

It sure looks a lot more shiny than my 1925 gearhart


----------



## catdog531 (Apr 25, 2013)

I would like to know what the cost is? Thanks, Julie


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Julie!
You can find all the info on the ERL here:
http://stores.erlbachergearhart.com/-strse-Machines/Categories.bok
=)
Julie



catdog531 said:


> I would like to know what the cost is? Thanks, Julie


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

KathyLu, your socks are fabulous! Great job on your first!!
=)
Julie


----------



## catdog531 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------



## KathyLu (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks. And Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

do wish i could afford one if any kiwis got a second hand one for sale please let me know


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Jamie is great. I too love the family. I just wish I could see them more. Your socks look great. I love to watch the Erlbacher Gearhart videos on You Tube. Keep Crankin'
Madonna


----------



## Gearhart (Mar 27, 2013)

What types of yarn can i use and what size ? wool, wool blend ? And what about wool and bamboo blend yarn also what are your favorites ? What will make the nicest looking socks after i master my gearhart ? Please give me your advice i sure can use it


----------



## Barb Manitoba (Dec 28, 2012)

Does anyone in your circle have a sock knitting machine in good working condition for sale? Please let me know. my email is [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

Good luck with that, Ive been looking for one that I could afford for years.


----------



## smde (Apr 22, 2013)

These are really nice.


----------



## smde (Apr 22, 2013)

Deluxe model - nice - my wife and I are both using one .


----------



## smde (Apr 22, 2013)

I use any sock wool - that is fairly elastic . Fingering weight is nice. 
I have had really good results using wool-free - yarn - that is somewhat elastic as well. 
I advise also to avoid from any worsted and any heavy acrylic yarns - - stick to sock yarn or fingering weight - for starters . cotton is a bit tricky - at first.


----------



## smde (Apr 22, 2013)

sock yarn is best otr fingering weight - 
There is a brand Opal - that has really nice self-striping yarn - that makes wonderful socks . 
I like them a lot.


----------



## smde (Apr 22, 2013)

They are a lot of fun - but it is a skill - so it takes some time. Just practice the basics - making hems - making heels and making toes - until they are second nature - then you can try and put it all together in a single sock - 
Have fun -


----------



## smde (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow !

My wife and I live in Eastern Washington. We have Gearhart machines. 
would love to learn how to make fingerless gloves. 
That sounds like a true challenge. 



Have fun


----------



## Barb Manitoba (Dec 28, 2012)

where did you get your sock knitting machines. I am still looking for one, debating if I should take a chance on a used on or "invest" in a new one.


----------



## EsaEinai (Jul 18, 2013)

Barb Manitoba said:


> where did you get your sock knitting machines. I am still looking for one, debating if I should take a chance on a used on or "invest" in a new one.


We (smde is my husband) have two machines from Erlbacher Gearhart. They are manufacturing new machines, and all of the parts are made in USA except for the needles and the row counter. We have found them very nice to work with. Their website is http://stores.erlbachergearhart.com/StoreFront.bok


----------



## Barb Manitoba (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

I would love one of those but way out of my price range especially when converted to nz Dollars lol


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Barb Manitoba said:


> where did you get your sock knitting machines. I am still looking for one, debating if I should take a chance on a used on or "invest" in a new one.


That is really a hard thing to decide. I have heard so many good things about the Erlbacher GEarhart. I have knitted on them and found them to be easy to knit with.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

I have several of the older CSM's and love how they knit. The new Erl has replacement parts, different cylinders, etc. When I purchased my CSM's there was no Erl Gearharts around. Again, hard question to answer. If I were to start knitting on a CSM for the first time today, I don't know which way I would go.


----------



## Barb Manitoba (Dec 28, 2012)

I would like to sell my Legare 400. Has the ribber and all the accessories.


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi I am in NZ and would love to buy your sock machine. Can you PM me with price etc pls. I have been after one for years and there are not too many in NZ. Cheers Dawn


Barb Manitoba said:


> I would like to sell my Legare 400. Has the ribber and all the accessories.


----------



## Bpcrafty (Aug 21, 2011)

Circular Sock Machines has a section on Knitting Paradise now!
It has just started and we hope to build a site that anyone who owns or is interested in owning one, can benifit from! Search us out!


----------



## MB from Georgia (Mar 23, 2011)

I so glad to see the post about the sock machine. I have one I bought several years ago, but haver never used. I'll be looking for more news.

MB From Georgia


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

I am so pleased to see this Very new user and I got a lot to learn.


----------



## smde (Apr 22, 2013)

My wife and I both enjoy making socks on the CSM. I thought that more people would take to it and be interested but, it seems to be a very limited number of people who enjoy making things and learning to do this as a skill. 
I enjoy the challenge of learning a new yarn (as each yarn is its own adventure) .


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't think that more people are not interested, I think more people are not happy with the price of the machines and the yarn prices are going up. Also there are not as many of us out there who own these machines and the ones that do own them are spread far apart which makes it hard for that quick learning curve of help. I live in southern Vermont and haven't found any one that is less than an hour away from me to get together with. Gas is starting to rise again, yuk! If any one in southern Vermont has a machine I would love to hear from you. Willie from Jacksonville, Vermont.


----------



## EllenFuller (Dec 14, 2016)

Why haven't you used it? What kind is it? Did you buy it new?


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

KathyLu said:


> I wish I had one. Sigh.....


Me too !! Have watched umpteen videos & drooled over pics on blogs, etc.
Not gonna happen anytime soon darn it. ????
Marge


----------



## tyger777 (Apr 17, 2011)

I wish I had one.


----------

